
Theorem of the Day - kercker
http://www.theoremoftheday.org/Theorems.html
======
vanhodji
This is super interesting. I love how concisely they are able to convey a
certain concept. I feel the ratio: amount of knowledge you acquire versus
length of the explanation is incredibly high, which makes me want to keep
opening more and more tabs. The only place where I have the same feeling is in
fermatslibrary.com, although in a different way. I would like to see the same
concept applied to CS.

~~~
tEMporality7
> I would like to see the same concept applied to CS.

Definitely. An algorithm of the day would be nice.

~~~
sriram_malhar
You might find this interesting, assuming you don't already know about it:

The morning paper by Adrian Coyler

[http://blog.acolyer.org](http://blog.acolyer.org)

------
oggy
For more random interesting theorems with outrageously clever and beautiful
proofs, the "Proofs from THE BOOK" [1] book is a fantastic collection. As a
curiosity, "THE BOOK" in the title comes from Erdos, who often referred to the
book in which God keeps nice proofs of math theorems :)

[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/Proofs-BOOK-Martin-
Aigner/dp/36420085...](https://www.amazon.com/Proofs-BOOK-Martin-
Aigner/dp/3642008550)

------
godelski
Would be kind of fun to get this in email. Kind of like word of the day.

~~~
sohkamyung
I second that, but my preference would be for a RSS feed.

Edit: they do have a RSS feed and other ways to get a daily theorem from their
Resources page [1]

[1] [
[http://www.theoremoftheday.org/Resources/Resources.htm](http://www.theoremoftheday.org/Resources/Resources.htm)
]

~~~
godelski
Would you look at that. That's good enough for me, thanks.

Though are you getting the full pdf's? I'm using Sage and a lot are linking to
PDF's with "A newer version of this theorem description is now being hosted
at: www.theoremoftheday.org/Theorems.html"

Also some are linking just to the home page. I'm wondering if this is just me
or you're getting the same.

~~~
sohkamyung
Oh dear. Yes, I'm getting the same "A newer version of this theorem..." PDFs.

My apologies. I should have checked that the RSS is returning valid links.

~~~
godelski
Well it is good enough, was just checking. Thanks.

------
thomasahle
Am I the only one who was confused what the 'tau' referred to in
[http://www.theoremoftheday.org/NumberTheory/Willans/TotDWill...](http://www.theoremoftheday.org/NumberTheory/Willans/TotDWillans.pdf)
?

~~~
biofox
I was also confused. Personally, I find the use of tau nonsensical --
especially when it's used alongside pi.

Established conventions should only be changed when there's a clear need to do
so. Inventing a redundant constant does little other than add additional
cognitive load. It's not like the tau advocates can break backwards
compatibility -- there's too much literature that uses pi. The result is that
everyone must now remember both pi and tau.

~~~
osoba
I think tau was used on purpose in that article to avoid confusion with the
prime counting function, typically denoted pi (unrelated to the constant pi)

------
brosirmandude
This is really interesting, but my heart hurts at the SEO value lost in having
the main content be all PDFs. Not that there's really a NEED to have all of
this crawl-able & indexable by search engines, but it could probably reach a
whole lot more people if it was.

------
maxiepoo
I disagree with the front page of this site, the "crowning achievements of
mathematics" are not "her theorems", but our definitions.

~~~
francasso
“One can always find imbeciles to prove theorems.” René Thom (1923–2002)

------
keyle
Unrelated: when a site gets top of HN and it's made of PDF contents, I just
cringe at the bandwidth usage for the next few hours...

~~~
metafunctor
Nah. These PDFs are look to be about 150K-300K. A typical bloated 2016 web
page has an equal amount of JavaScript, let alone images, so not really worse
off using PDFs.

Assuming (generously) a 100k visitors at half a megabyte per visitor, a top HN
placement will only cost a few dollars in bandwidth.

------
pmiller2
Pretty cool, but the links don't work for me. I'm on Windows 10, Chrome
54.0.2840.71 64 bit.

~~~
Dinius
Win10, Chrome 54.0.2840.99, works fine here. (They link to PDF files though,
more likely that's the problem I suppose).

~~~
pmiller2
Yeah, I restarted Chrome and everything is good again. When in doubt, turn it
off and back on, right? :)

~~~
mmaunder
Get out of the car and get back in again.

~~~
jk563
This actually did seem to fix my partner's car for a short while just before
the battery completely died. Something to do with resetting diagnostics.

